# Fine and extra fine nibs



## cmccarter (Apr 28, 2013)

Anyone know where I can get #6 fine and extra fine nibs. These are for an emperor pen?

chester


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2013)

Not a lot of help right now but by June/July I should have 6MM Bock nibs in both. If you need them now try Brian Grey at 
Meisternibs - Steel Nibs


----------



## Dan_F (Apr 29, 2013)

You can get them in the Knox label from:

Fountain Pen Converters and Fountain Pen Nibs

Although they are said to be made in Germany, they are sized more like Japanese nibs - one size smaller than western nibs. This means that a Knox medium nib will be about equivalent to a western fine, and so on down the line. 

They are actually quite nice, and they also have untipped stubs in 1.1 mm and 1.9 mm. 

If you are worried about your customer wanting only a Bock nib, you could always offer to upgrade when the others are available, if he is not happy with the Knox. They get good reviews on The Fountain Pen Network (which is offline for maintenance as I type this).

Dan


----------

